
Visual Studio Code October 2019 (1.40) Released - jonbeebe
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_40
======
ketzo
The improved bracket highlight is _so_ nice. It's a very little thing, but it
makes your brain have to work that much less to figure out where you're at.

------
jonbeebe
editor.fontLigatures has been expanded to allow you to specify stylistic sets,
such as "'ss01', 'liga'" (and so on).

I was looking forward to this because I wanted to enable the "ss01" stylistic
set for Fira Code, which takes away the downward slope at the end of the "r"
character that I don't like, but it doesn't seem to be working for me.

Was anyone else able get this working for Fira Code?

~~~
jonbeebe
EDIT: disregard; it was a problem with my own config. It works as expected

------
siproprio
It feels like startup got even worse than it was, which is not instantaneous
like Sublime Text.

It also uses much more CPU and GPU resources.

It feels like every time some Microsoft app gets updated, it gets worse and
slower.

~~~
chabad360
Do keep in mind that VSCode is based on Electron (it's basicly running an
entire webstack on your system, plus a chromium based renderer), so that means
that it does require a good bit of resources to get running...

But on the good side, this means that its much more extensible, and (in
theory, more capable) that other code editors, which it has proven itself to
be.

